# Fahrtechnik lernen - Reihenfolge?



## Oldie-Paul (13. Januar 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

in diesem Thread kam das Statement



> Der Wheelie ist ein Eisdielentrick. Der macht zwar Spaß und beeindruckt  die Ladies, bringt Dir auf dem Trail nix. Der Manual dagegen (aus meiner  Sicht wesentlich schwieriger) bringt flow und spart irgendwann mal  Kraft. Der Bunnyhop zählt für mich ebenfalls zu den "nützlichen Moves"  die den Flow und den Spaß auf dem Trail wesentlich beeinflussen und  verbessern.


Klar, nur Kiddies mit dem Wheelie schocken macht auch Spaß. Ich arbeite daran.  

Aber die Frage:
Gibt es nach eurer Meinung nach eine sinnvolle Reihenfolge, Fahrtechniken zu lernen? Welche sind besonders wichtig?

Könnte das nicht auch von der Art der Trails in der Gegend abhängen?

Ich lese auch immer "Geschwindigkeit stabilisiert". Ist das immer ein guter Ratschlag oder sollte man manche Stellen auch gründlich langsam üben?  

so neugierig 
Paul


----------



## maggse (13. Januar 2012)

Oldie-Paul schrieb:


> Welche sind besonders wichtig?
> l



*Trackstand* - Balanceschulung ist immer wichtig und somit eine Basis
oder auch auf schmalen Brettern fahren üben - auch wichtig für die Balance
*Drops* bzw. Wheely-Drops - man soll ein Gefühl bekommen, wie man sicher über Geländekanten kommt, zuerst aber an niedrigen üben.
*Bunny Hop* - Kann man oft brauchen, um den jedoch richtig zu lernen, würde ich die Bewegungen zuerst seperat üben. Also zuerst nur Vorderrad hochbringen (kann man auch manchmal an Kanten brauchen), dann erst Hinterrad hochziehen üben und erst dann die gesamte Bewegung probieren.
*Endo/Stoppie* - man bekommt Gefühl für die Vorderradbremse
*Hinterradversetzen* - Baut auf den Endo auf und macht enge Kurven fahrbar
*Linienwahl* üben - also dieselbe Stelle auf verschiedene Arten/Geschwindigkeiten bewältigen

Erst dann würde ich mich an den Manual wagen.
 Wheely is nett, schult auch die Balance, braucht man aber nicht wirklich.
... und einfach generell überall rauf und runter fahren probieren, aber auf den Kopf hören: Es geht nicht immer jeden Tag alles.

Viel Spass beim Üben,
maggse


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Oldie-Paul (13. Januar 2012)

maggse schrieb:


> *...*
> ... und einfach generell überall rauf und runter fahren probieren, aber auf den Kopf hören: Es geht nicht immer jeden Tag alles.


 Danke Maggse, die Antwort kann ich mir übers Bett hängen.

Paul


----------



## berkel (13. Januar 2012)

Oldie-Paul schrieb:


> Ich lese auch immer "Geschwindigkeit stabilisiert". Ist das immer ein guter Ratschlag oder sollte man manche Stellen auch gründlich langsam üben?


Viele Sachen gehen mit Schwung einfacher, manchmal ist es aber nicht möglich (weil z.B. zu steil, zu eng). Man sollte beides können, langsam und schnell.


----------



## Marc B (14. Januar 2012)

Bei mir waren es die Kurven, bei denen ich aktiv und effektiv dazu gelernt habe, also das richtige Anbremsen, die Schräglage des Bikes etc. Das ist eine wichtige Basic-Fahrtechnik, ansonsten schließe ich mich den anderen an. Bunny Hop, Manual, Drops und Balance sollten zum Standardprogramm gehören und natürlich Schlüsselstellen wie zB Spitzkehren.

Viel Spaß beim Üben!
Marc


----------



## DerBergschreck (17. Januar 2012)

Oldie-Paul schrieb:


> Ich lese auch immer "Geschwindigkeit stabilisiert". Ist das immer ein guter Ratschlag oder sollte man manche Stellen auch gründlich langsam üben?



Ich finds am Anfang besser Stellen zuerst mit niedriger Geschwindigkeit zu fahren und durch stufenweises erhöhen der Geschwindigkeit die Schwierigkeit zu steigern. Finde ich besser als an einer heftigen Stelle mit der "friss oder stirb" Methode im Zweifelfall böse auf die Nase zu fallen.

Klappt die bekannte Stelle flüssig, einfach mal die gewohnte Fahrlinie verlassen und mal was ganz anderes probieren. Auch hier wieder zuerst langsam, dann schnell.

Beim Springen zuerst über kleine Hindernisse (dicke Äste etc.) springen, die man notfalls auch einfach überfahren könnte - denn dann kann nichts passieren. Beim Landen merkt man dann ggf. am Schlag aufs Hinterrad, ob man korrekt oder zu kurz gesprungen ist. Passieren kann dabei aber nichts


----------



## Muffley (18. Januar 2012)

maggse schrieb:


> *Trackstand* - Balanceschulung ist immer wichtig und somit eine Basis
> oder auch auf schmalen Brettern fahren üben - auch wichtig für die Balance
> *Drops* bzw. Wheely-Drops - man soll ein Gefühl bekommen, wie man sicher über Geländekanten kommt, zuerst aber an niedrigen üben.
> *Bunny Hop* - Kann man oft brauchen, um den jedoch richtig zu lernen, würde ich die Bewegungen zuerst seperat üben. Also zuerst nur Vorderrad hochbringen (kann man auch manchmal an Kanten brauchen), dann erst Hinterrad hochziehen üben und erst dann die gesamte Bewegung probieren.
> ...



mmmmhhh, aus meiner Sicht ist der grundsätzliche Bewegungsablauf des Manual die Voraussetzung für Drops (ins eher flache Gelände) und auch die ersten 50% des Bunny Hop, deshalb würde ich diesen Move relativ bald nach den Basics (Balance, Bremstechnik, Kurventechnik) üben.


----------



## Alpine Maschine (18. Januar 2012)

Das erste sollte die richtige Grundhaltung sein, Ellbogen leicht nach außen mit leicht angewinkelten Armen, die Beine ganz leicht gebeugt und Körperspannung. 

Dann: Schwerpunktkontrolle. Der Körperschwerpunkt (leicht unter dem Bauchnabel) sollte immer senkrecht über dem Trelager liegen.

Dann alles, was Marc B geschreiben hat.

Haste das alles drauf, dann kannste dich den Posertricks zuwenden.


----------



## sic_ (18. Januar 2012)

Grundposition > Balance > Blickführung > Rad versetzen

Die Situationen bei denen man einen Bunny Hop oder Wheelie braucht, halten sich auf dem großteil der Trails doch schon arg in Grenzen.


----------



## Oldie-Paul (18. Januar 2012)

sic_ schrieb:


> Grundposition > Balance > Blickführung > Rad versetzen


Ich werde den Verdacht nicht los, dass eine Reihe von Problemen (nicht nur bei mir) durch mangelhafte Blickführung verursacht wird.


----------



## jan84 (19. Januar 2012)

Ja, die macht extrem viel aus, selbe Größenordnung wie saubere Grundposition und die Entspanntheit auffm Rad... Gerade letztere hängt auch stark mit der Blickführung zusammen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lnt (19. Januar 2012)

blickführung ist wirklich ein großer faktor. ich habs auch erst geglaubt, nachdem ich den fahrtechnikbericht gelesen habe und das dann selbst mal bewusst getestet hab auf meinem hometrail. man behält auf anhieb mehr geschwindigkeit in kurven.

an seiner push- und pull-technik zu arbeiten find ich auch nicht unwichtig, sollte aber nicht zu früh bestandteil vom fahrtechnik-training sein. da sind denke ich bunnyhop, bremstechnik, trackstand und solche sachen viel wichtiger. aber durch richtiges drücken und ziehen des bikes holt man auch noch gut was an geschwindigkeit und somit an fahrspaß raus. ich merk wie wichtig das ist bei großen sprüngen, die eine sehr wellige anfahrt haben. wenn man die wellen und hügel davor gut wegdrücken kann, behält man gleich viel mehr geschwindigkeit und kann die in den sprung investieren.

ansonsten immer fahren fahren fahren, sich nicht unterkriegen lassen von langsamen fortschritten, das ist bei jedem so. der spaß darf nicht leiden, also nicht krampfhaft versuchen erfolge durch stundenlanges üben zu erzwingen.


----------



## jan84 (19. Januar 2012)

Hier auch nochmal meine Empfehlung für alle die des Englischen mächtig sind und ein gutes Buch suchen:

[ame="http://www.amazon.de/Mastering-Mountain-Skills-Brian-Lopes/dp/0736083715/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1326976925&sr=8-1"]Mastering Mountain Bike Skills: Amazon.de: Brian Lopes: Englische Bücher[/ame]

Deckt alles wichtige ab, lässt vieles unwichtiges aus und ist einfach gut zu lesen. 

grüße,
Jan


----------



## scylla (19. Januar 2012)

schön, dass du das buch so exzessiv bewirbst...




... das ist nämlich wirklich gut


----------



## jan84 (19. Januar 2012)

Doof dass ich nichtmal was dafür bekomme


----------



## Oldie-Paul (19. Januar 2012)

jan84 schrieb:


> Doof dass ich nichtmal was dafür bekomme


Klar bekommst du etwas - ein verschärftes Lob von mir. Habe mir das Buch schon zu Weihnachten schenken lassen. Wenn man dann tatsächlich auch alle Vokabeln findet, ist es perfekt. 

@Int 





> der spaß darf nicht leiden, also nicht krampfhaft versuchen erfolge durch stundenlanges üben zu erzwingen.


Ich meine, dass sei generell für Lernerfolge wichtig:
Spass = ein ordentlicher Schuss Dopamin. 
Und damit stellt sich gleich eine Frage: 
Wann höre ich mit dem Üben auf, um das motorische Lernen effektiv zu halten?  
Höre ich auf, wenn mir etwas gut gelungen ist , um sozusagen mit der optimalen (neuronalen) Erinnerung in die Pause zu gehen - setzen lassen, drüber schlafen und wieder anfangen?
Sage ich mir bewusst, "mach´s gleich nochmal, war ja ein Durchbruch" und laufe dann immer mehr in die Verschlechterung und verlasse enttäuscht den Ort des Geschehens ?
Ist das für das mentale Lernen ("endlich habe ich mich getraut, war gar nicht so schlimm") genau so zu sehen?

Grüße von Paul


----------



## BigShorty (19. Januar 2012)

Bunny Hop - einfach in die luft springen am besten von einem bordstein oder ähnliches üben sehr sehr einfach und macht sehr fun


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jan84 (20. Januar 2012)

Oldie-Paul schrieb:


> [...]
> @Int Ich meine, dass sei generell für Lernerfolge wichtig:
> Spass = ein ordentlicher Schuss Dopamin.
> Und damit stellt sich gleich eine Frage:
> ...



Mach Dir kurzfristig nicht zu viele Gedanken um Optimierung, dann geht der spaß flöten. Es ist normal, dass man manchmal an verschiedenen Dingen nicht weiterkommt. Die dann einfach ruhen lassen und es ein paar Einheiten später (das kann ne Woche oder nen Monat sein) mal wieder probieren. Oft klappt es dann auf einmal. 
Wenn DU bei bestimmten Übungen nicht weiterkommst und auch nicht weisst woran es liegt hilfts oft sich nach einigen Wochen Feedback von jemandem der weiß was er tut einzuholen. 

grüße,
Jan


----------



## elmono (21. Januar 2012)

Was neben allen "Tricks" vollkommen unterbewertet wird: Richtig Bremsen. Kann kaum einer, beachtet auch kaum einer.

z.B. nicht in, sondern vor der Kurve Bremsen. Immer nur kurz Bremsen, nicht schleifen lassen, usw. Einfach mal nach suchen, ist meiner Meinung nach als Grundtechnik wesentlich wichtiger als z.B. ein Trackstand (obwohl der auch wichtig ist).


----------



## sic_ (23. Januar 2012)

Ganz ohne schleifen lassen gehts manchmal aber nicht.

Mein Hometrail hat zb recht lange, steile Abschnitte. Wenn ich da jetzt mit kurzen Bremsungen runter fahren würde, wär es ziemlich ruppig und unbequem. Vor allem würd ich nach recht kurzer Strecke ziemlich schnell werden und das macht sich nicht sehr gut zwischen Wurzeln, Geröll und Steinplatten. Wichtig ist eigentlich nur das man der Bremse Regenerationszeit zum Abkühlen gibt, nicht den kompletten Trail mit Schleifender Bremse runterfährt und so das Teil gnadenlos ins Fading treibt.

In Kurven Bremse auf setz ich jetzt mal vorraus. Wenn man korrigieren muss, dann nur gefühlvoll mit der Hinterradbremse und da auch wirklich nur zärtlich mit gefühl.

Wirklich Bremse auf und Feuer frei geht nur im Bikepark oder wenn man auf dem Trail alleine ist und ihn 100%ig auswendig kennt.


----------



## Oldie-Paul (23. Januar 2012)

elmono schrieb:


> Was neben allen "Tricks" vollkommen unterbewertet wird: Richtig Bremsen. Kann kaum einer, beachtet auch kaum einer.


Dann sollte man das richtige Absteigen sinnigerweise als nächsten Punkt im Programm haben?


----------



## bettseeker (23. Januar 2012)

Oldie-Paul schrieb:


> ...das richtige Absteigen...



Einzige Regel: Erst anhalten, dann absteigen.


----------



## tommyboy (26. Januar 2012)

Sehe ich genauso.
Die Blickrichtung beim Fahren, die Bremstechnik und evtl. noch die Art, wie man durch die Kurve fährt( Druck auf Vorderrad, Ellbogen angewinkelt, etc.) finde ich erstmal wichtiger.

Wenn man das kann, kann man "Tricks" lernen. Wobei Trackstand und Hinterrad versetzen meines Erachtens vorne stehen.

Ciao und Gruss,
  Tommaso



elmono schrieb:


> Was neben allen "Tricks" vollkommen unterbewertet wird: Richtig Bremsen. Kann kaum einer, beachtet auch kaum einer.
> 
> z.B. nicht in, sondern vor der Kurve Bremsen. Immer nur kurz Bremsen, nicht schleifen lassen, usw. Einfach mal nach suchen, ist meiner Meinung nach als Grundtechnik wesentlich wichtiger als z.B. ein Trackstand (obwohl der auch wichtig ist).


----------



## TTKreischwurst (29. Januar 2012)

Hängt natürlich von den örtlichen Verhältnissen ab, aber ich sehe abgesehen von den "grundlegenen" Dingen (also richtig Bremsen, Blickführung, Körperhaltung etc.) als wichtigsten "echten" Trick auch Hinterrad versetzen an. 

Ich kann's zB nicht, und hier in den Alpen ist das eigentlich der Flow-Killer Nummer eins. Dass ich den Bunnyhop nicht wirklich kann, stört mich beim fahren nicht halb so oft.


----------



## Oldie-Paul (30. Januar 2012)

TTKreischwurst schrieb:


> ... als wichtigsten "echten" Trick auch Hinterrad versetzen an.
> 
> Ich kann's zB nicht, und hier in den Alpen ist das eigentlich der Flow-Killer Nummer eins.


Das ist er am Albtrauf mit den vielen schönen Spitzkehren auch. Deswegen hupfe ich derzeit eifrig mit dem HR herum.

Paul


----------



## Daniel12 (31. Januar 2012)

bei uns ist´s genau anders rum, praktisch gar keine Spitzkehren, dafür sehr viele dickere Äste auf den Trails, die man geschmeidig mit einem Bunny Hop überwindet. der Bunny ist auch die essentielle Grundlage für korrektes Springen von Kickern.


----------



## tombrider (1. Februar 2012)

Woran man sieht, wie wichtig es ist, wo. Wo die Prioritäten liegen. Der eine will eher knifflige, steile Passagen überwinden. Da ist rauf wie runter etwas anderes wichtig als Kurven schnell zu nehmen.
Bei uns ist der Bunny Hop kaum notwendig, ich trainiere ihn darum auch immer erst ganz am Schluß. Vorher ist alles andere wichtig:
1. Gleichgewichtstraining, möglichst langsam fahren
2. Engste Kurven fahren, stehenbleiben 
3. Umgang mit der Hinterradbremse, üben von kontrollierten Drifts
4. Kontrollierter Notabstieg vom Bike
5. Umgang mit der Vorderradbremse, vermeiden von Überschlägen und blockierendem Vorderrad
6. Versetzen von Vorder- und Hinterrad, Hüpfen
7. Linienwahl/Kurventechnik 
8. Wheelie/Drop/Manual
Wenn Kursteilnehmer besonders interessiert sind, dann kann man auch etwas vorziehen. Der Spaß und die Motivation sollten immer im Vordergrund stehen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fabian.Metzger (26. Februar 2012)

Servus,
ich denke du solltest erstmal mit ein Paar Grundtechniken klar kommen können wie:

- Gleichgewicht
- Bremstechnik
- Grundposition auf deinem Bike
- Richtig Schalten
- etc.

Ich denke wenn du dich dann an dein Bike und die Grundkenntnisse/-techniken gewöhnt hast und sie beherrschst, kannst du anfangen dich mit den 'Sekundären' Techniken zu befassen wie:

- Wheely
- Floater
- Bunny Hop
- Sprungtechniken
- etc.

Ich hoffe ich konnte die bisschen helfen, wenn du Fragen hast zu den genannten Techniken/Tricks kannst du ruhig fragen, du kannst mir auch ne PN schreiben wenn du Lust hast 

Gruß Fabian


----------



## Sandman01 (26. Februar 2012)

Wo kann man denn so ein fahrretraining machen ??


----------



## Fabian.Metzger (26. Februar 2012)

Schau einfach bei so Unternehmen wie:

- Jochen Schweizer
- Mydays
- Spassbaron
- etc.

rein, da unter der Kategorie: Mountainbiking oder so, da findste ganz sicher was zu dem Thema .
Fährst du Fully oder Hardtail wenn ich fragen darf?? 
Gruß Fabian


----------



## Marc B (26. Februar 2012)

Sandman01 schrieb:


> Wo kann man denn so ein fahrretraining machen ??



Googlen  zB. "Fahrtechniktraining NRW" oder halt deine Gegend/Region statt NRW einsetzen.


----------



## karous (27. Februar 2012)

wichtiger tip beim googlen: das was oben als erstes steht ist nicht unbedingt das beste 

wenn du fahrtechniktraining nrw eingibst liest sich simsalabim in aachen doch ganz gut.


----------



## Roxy_Rafa (27. Februar 2012)

Ich muss leider elmono Recht geben, dass viele (die meisten, die auch schon seit bis zu 20+ Jahren biken, wirklich falsch bremsen (z.B. hinten volle kanne blockieren "ist ja cooool" und vorne fast garnicht nutzen "ohje - das hat mir Mama früher immer gesagt, da gehe ich ja über den Lenker"). Wie viele Leute bremsen wirklich richtig (70% vorne, 30% hinten)?? 

Außerdem ist es wirklich wichtig, auch mal richtiges Absteigen zu üben... Nach hinten ist von vorteil...

Aber, wie viele auch hier schon gesagt haben, ist Balance wohl das A und O... 

Ein guter Tipp für sehr gute Fahrtechnikseminare ist übrigens www.mtb-academy.de


----------



## Oldie-Paul (27. Februar 2012)

Roxy_Rafa schrieb:


> Ich muss leider elmono Recht geben, dass viele (die meisten, die auch schon seit bis zu 20+ Jahren biken, wirklich falsch bremsen (z.B. hinten volle kanne blockieren "ist ja cooool" und vorne fast garnicht nutzen "ohje - das hat mir Mama früher immer gesagt, da gehe ich ja über den Lenker"). Wie viele Leute bremsen wirklich richtig (70% vorne, 30% hinten)??


Nun ja, das hängt auch ein wenig von der Lage des Körperschwerpunktes ab.
In meinen Augen ist es unsinnig, richtig Bremsen gegen Trackstand zu setzen, wie es elmondo tut. Man kann sicher eine Reihe wichtiger Fertigkeiten lernen, ohne richtig bremsen zu können. Und zum richtigen Bremsen gehört wohl auch zu erkennen, wann man die VRbremse besser nicht zieht. Auf trockenen Asfalt gript das VR wieder sehr schnell, wenn es blockiert war. Die Reaktionszeit reicht noch, um es wieder greifen zu lassen. Bei Eis oder nasser Oberfläche von erdigen Wegen liegt man flach, bevor man überhaupt realisiert, was da war. Man kann eine solche Strecke auch langsam fahren. 
Im Gegensatz dazu sind Steilstufen steil und Spitzkehren spitz. Entweder beherrscht man sie oder nicht.
Ich bin früher RR gefahren, da habe ich das  Bremsen ganz gut drauf. Schließlich bremst man nur, wenn es nicht mehr zu vermeiden ist. 



> Außerdem ist es wirklich wichtig, auch mal richtiges Absteigen zu üben... Nach hinten ist von vorteil...


Ja, schrieb ich schon weiter oben. Da schludere ich immer wieder, wenn ich es mir vorher nicht bewusst machen.



> Aber, wie viele auch hier schon gesagt haben, ist Balance wohl das A und O...


Wobei die wohl viele Facetten hat. Balance in der Ebene, im Steilen, bergauf, bergab, ...



> Ein guter Tipp für sehr gute Fahrtechnikseminare ist übrigens www.mtb-academy.de


Ich habe das Video "Besser Biken" und finde es sehr gut, weil man auch die Schritte bis zur richtigen Ausführung sehen kann.

Paul


----------



## Oldie-Paul (27. Februar 2012)

Hi Fabian,



Fabian.Metzger schrieb:


> Servus,
> ich denke du solltest erstmal mit ein Paar Grundtechniken klar kommen können wie:
> 
> - Gleichgewicht
> ...


Mich würde interessieren, was alles zum "richtigen Schalten" gehört, was man tun sollte und was man nicht tun darf.

Es gibt Geländefolgen, die da Probleme machen. Ich habe sogar einmal das kleine Kettenblatt geknickt! Der Mechaniker meinte, soetwas noch nie gesehen zu haben. 

Paul


----------



## Roxy_Rafa (27. Februar 2012)

Hallo Paul,

ja, mit Balance meinte ich schon universell hoch, runter, in Kurven, auf  der Ebene - alles  Wenn man eine Pirouette kann, kann man sie ja auch  auf Parkett, Stein, Kies etc 

Ein Fahrtechnikseminar bei der mtb academy ist noch viel besser, als das Video, weil die Trainer halt einfach immer gleich etwas zu dir sagen und dich professionell verbessern.. 

das kleine Kettenblatt geknickt..? Hast du Beine wie Hulk ??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## .Sunday. (27. Februar 2012)

richtig Schalten heißt v.a. so kurz wie möglich bzw. so lang wie nötig keine/kaum Last auf der Kette zu haben. Der Schaltvorgang sollte dabei möglichst "geschmeidig" in den fortwährenden Vorgang des Treten integriert sein.
Alles Übungssache. (Und Einstellungssache  )


----------



## nahetalmoves (28. Februar 2012)

Oder zur Hammerschmidt wechseln... 
Dann kannst du Schalten wann und wie du willst.


----------



## Marc B (28. Februar 2012)

nahetalmoves schrieb:


> Oder zur Hammerschmidt wechseln...
> Dann kannst du Schalten wann und wie du willst.



Oder eine Rohloff montieren  Nach einer Umgewöhnungsphase ist man froh, dass die Kette immer nur an einer Stelle läuft und keine springende Gänge möglich sind!


----------



## elmono (28. Februar 2012)

Von grundlegender Fahrtechnik ohne Umwege zu Coladosen und surrenden Bleiklumpenkurbel. Glückwunsch, ich bin raus...


----------



## Ti-Max (28. Februar 2012)

Der Technikanteil am Bike ist ja für die Fahrtechnik nicht unwesentlich 

Es geht doch hier nicht etwa um den Fahrer, oder ...


----------



## karous (28. Februar 2012)

Ich hab auch schon das mittlere Kettenblatt verbogen. Passiert halt, wenn man unter Volllast schaltet ; und da ist die Rohloff tatsächlich besser, die bringt einem bei, dass man nicht unter Volllast schalten kann 



elmono schrieb:


> Von grundlegender Fahrtechnik ohne Umwege zu  Coladosen und surrenden Bleiklumpenkurbel. Glückwunsch, ich bin  raus...



Du hast den Umweg über "_google mal ganz unverfänglich nach meiner Fahrtechnikschule_" vergessen. Erst dann kam die Coladose, welche ja aus fahrtechnischer Sicht auch nicht das gelbe vom Ei ist (üngünstige Gewichtsverteilung). 

Mein Tip mit "Simsalabim" war eher ironisch. Wenn man bei Google sucht findet man halt alles mögliche.

@TE
Guck dir einfach mal die renommierten Fahrtechnikschulen wie bikeride oder mtb-academy an. Oder schau dir an, wer bei der DIMB Ausbilder ist, die haben meist auch eigene Schulen.  Die Trainer der "Großen" haben meist ne gute Ausbildung und die Kurse sind gut durchstrukturiert, sowohl methodisch als auch didaktisch. Eine "Reihenfolge" kann man da auch erkennen, wenn man sich mal die Kursinhalte genauer anschaut.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Oldie-Paul (28. Februar 2012)

karous schrieb:


> Ich hab auch schon das mittlere Kettenblatt verbogen. Passiert halt, wenn man unter Volllast schaltet ;


Jein, in diesem Fall war es wohl das Abspringen der schon richtig geschalteten Ketten nach innen in dem Moment, als der Krafteinsatz kam. Das ganze geschah in einer steinigen Senke, in die ich schnell einfuhr und die in einen sehr steilen kurzen Anstieg überging. Da war es seit jeher schwierig, den richtigen Gang drin zu haben und den Moment des Krafteinsatzes für diesen Gang zu finden.



> @TE
> Guck dir einfach mal die renommierten Fahrtechnikschulen wie bikeride oder mtb-academy an. Oder schau dir an, wer bei der DIMB Ausbilder ist, die haben meist auch eigene Schulen.  Die Trainer der "Großen" haben meist ne gute Ausbildung und die Kurse sind gut durchstrukturiert, sowohl methodisch als auch didaktisch. Eine "Reihenfolge" kann man da auch erkennen, wenn man sich mal die Kursinhalte genauer anschaut.


An den guten Rat habe ich mich schon gehalten. Habe im letzten Sommer ernsthaft mit dem Biken angefangen, indem ich mit einem personal guide erst einmal abgecheckt habe, ob es sich noch lohnt. 
Dann habe ich mir ein neues Bike gekauft und die Technikkurse I-III bei einem DIMB-Ausbilder vor Ort mitgemacht. Im Frühjahr folgt mit ihm die Auffrischung auf dem Trail. Insofern habe ich schon eine Vorstellung, was wichtig ist. Den oft genannten Bunny Hop kann ich wohl in diesem Leben vergessen.  Die Baumstämme, die hier oft über dem Weg liegen, sind entschieden zu hoch. Da muss das irgendwie anders gehen.

Es ging mir auch um die Überbrückungszeit im Winter. Ich habe mich dann für den Wheelie Drop entschieden, weil er bei Steilstufen mit wenig Auslauf wohl eine hilfreiche Technik sein könnte.
Und dann kümmere ich mich um Spitzkehren, die hier in vielen Variationen vorkommen. Und deswegen hupfe ich mit dem HR herum. Vielleicht lerne ich das Versetzen noch. Und deswegen scheint mir die Coladose nicht die Lösung zu sein. 

Paul


----------



## PST (29. Februar 2012)

Oldie-Paul schrieb:


> Mich würde interessieren, was alles zum "richtigen Schalten" gehört, was man tun sollte und was man nicht tun darf.



Zum richtigen schalten gehört für mich auch vorausschauend zu fahren
und dann rechtzeitig (runter-)schalten (Z.B. vor einem Hindernis, Anstieg, etc...).

Grüße,
pst


----------



## Oldie-Paul (3. März 2012)

Einen anderen Aspekt finde ich noch interessant.
Ich kann hier immer wieder lesen, man solle mit einem Hardtail anfangen, um eine saubere Technik zu lernen. Dann wird das mit dem Fully Spitze.
Das Posting von Marc über Whistler mit Starrbikes gibt mir da zu denken.
Hätte man bei der Einführung der Federgabeln nicht sagen können:
"Lern erst mal mit einem Starrbike fahren, statt mit einer Federgabel deine technischen Unfähigkeiten zu kaschieren."?
Vergleicht man das Fahren im Video mit denen von Fullys, dann sieht man, dass es eine ganz andere Technik ist.

Warum dann nicht gleich diese Technik auf dem Fully lernen?

Klar, als Jugendlicher kann man mit dem BMX-Rad anfangen. Aber es gibt ja auch Leute, die spät erleuchtet sind.

Mit einem E-Bike (MTB-Ausführung) wird man sich auch auf die größere Trägheit und Massenverteilung einstellen müssen, falls man nicht das Kreuz schlägt und mit Knoblauch danach wirft. 

Paul


----------



## TTKreischwurst (3. März 2012)

Oldie-Paul schrieb:
			
		

> Ich kann hier immer wieder lesen, man solle mit einem Hardtail anfangen,  um eine saubere Technik zu lernen. Dann wird das mit dem Fully Spitze.
> Das Posting von Marc über Whistler mit Starrbikes gibt mir da zu denken.
> Hätte man bei der Einführung der Federgabeln nicht sagen können:
> "Lern erst mal mit einem Starrbike fahren, statt mit einer Federgabel deine technischen Unfähigkeiten zu kaschieren."?



Ach, ich würde sagen, das ist wie mit der Sprache Latein. Tolle Grundlage für eine Menge anderer Sprachen, aber Du kannst auch ohne Latinum Spanisch lernen 

Kommt auch auf die Rahmenbedingungen an. Ich hab in der Eifel angefangen, da sind jede Menge Trails, auf denen man mit einem Hardtail richtig Spaß haben kann. Dementsprechend habe ich dort ein Fully nie vermisst. 
Nach dem Umzug an den Alpenrand haben mich hier die Locals über doch teilweise reichlich verblocktes Gelände gescheucht, da kam ich mir nach der Abfahrt immer vor, als hätte ich eine Doppelschicht mit dem Presslufthammer geschoben. Also musste ein Fully her. 

Hätte ich in meiner Lebenssituation (später Einstieg, berufstätig und leider  noch eine Menge anderer Sorgen als biken) erst in den Alpen mit dem Biken angefangen, hätte ich den Teufel getan, mich 1-2 Jahre erstmal mit dem HT die Trails runterzuquälen, nur weils die Fahrtechnik etwas besser schult als ein Fully. 

Biken soll ja in erster Linie Spaß machen, dann tust Du's auch oft und lernst entsprechend viel. Wenn das in Selbstkasteiung ausartet, steht die Kiste irgendwann nur noch im Keller rum und man guckt lieber Fußball. 

Klar, einem imaginären sechsjährigen Kind würde ich für den Anfang auch erstmal ein BMX unter den Hintern packen und dann schrittweise schauen, was noch so geht. Beim erwachsenen Neueinsteiger, bei dem altersbedingt auch eine ganze Menge mehr Angst den Kopf blockiert, schadet in meinen Augen ein allzu bockiges Einstiegsbike mehr, als es fahrtechnisch nutzt. 

Klar ist HT-Erfahrung gut, wenn man sie hat, aber wenn nicht, sei's drum. Ich würd' einfach fahren, und das viel.


----------



## cycophilipp (3. März 2012)

nahetalmoves schrieb:


> Oder zur Hammerschmidt wechseln...
> Dann kannst du Schalten wann und wie du willst.



hast Du mit Automatik fahren gelernt? 

Übrigens 
- aus dem/im Wheelie kannst du aufstehen, dann hast du den Manual --> Wheelie nicht an Eisdielen üben, sondern halt dort, wo dich keiner sieht
- den Manual-Kipppunkt bzw. das Gefühl dafür (die Angst davor, nach hinten zu fallen) lernst du auch beim Wheelie und korrigierst irgendwann nicht mehr über die Bremse, sondern über das Gleichgewicht
- der Bwegungsablauf beim richtigen Bunnyhop - Vorderrad rauf, währenddessen aufrichten, dann Hinterrad nachziehen, ist dem Bewegugsablauf bei Manual ähnlich, nur wir dabei das Vorderrad bewusst zu weit nach "hinten" gerissen





- lernt nicht nur das Hinterrad zu versetzen, sondern gleich auf der Stelle von einem auf das andere Rad zu wippen - Trialbiker lassen grüßen - dann kannst du auch noch bei Spitzkehren mit dem Vorderrad korrigieren, falls das mal zu weit gerutscht ist

Mit einem Hardtail - eine Federgabel sei erlaubt - ist es wirklich sinnvoller, anzufangen, sonst weißt du selbst nicht, warum du mit dem Fully so viel schneller unterwegs bist bzw. kannst nach dem Hardtail-Training mit dem Fully noch schneller/smoother fahren als einer, der nix anderes kennt


PS: mit dem Fully schaff ich den Bunnyhop genauso hoch wie mit dem Hardtail, ein Guter schaffts mit dem Hardtail natürlich höher, aber bei der richtigen Bunnyhoptechnik (KEIN paralleles Abspringen mit beiden Rädern) ist das halbwegs übertragbar, solange man keine krasse Downhillmaschine dafür hernimmt. Mit einem längeren Rad (26") tu ich mir leichter als mit nem 24" Street, dafaür muss man aber schon wissen was man tut, denn mit dem Fully muss man schneller auf das Hindernis zufahren

Noch Nachtrag:

zum Bunnyhoppen/Manualen ist nicht unbedingt ein Streetbike notwendig, viel wichtiger ist ein kurzer Vorbau - max. 70mm ist hier sinnvoll, richtig gut gehts erst ab 50mm


----------



## Oldie-Paul (3. März 2012)

TTKreischwurst schrieb:


> Ach, ich würde sagen, das ist wie mit der Sprache Latein. Tolle Grundlage für eine Menge anderer Sprachen, aber Du kannst auch ohne Latinum Spanisch lernen


Im Prinzip ja, in der Praxis widerlegt. 



> Biken soll ja in erster Linie Spaß machen, dann tust Du's auch oft und lernst entsprechend viel. Wenn das in Selbstkasteiung ausartet, steht die Kiste irgendwann nur noch im Keller rum und man guckt lieber Fußball.


Das ist der Punkt. Es muss Spaß machen. Nur dann macht man auch Fortschritte.



			
				cycophilipp schrieb:
			
		

> Mit einem Hardtail - eine Federgabel sei erlaubt - ist es wirklich  sinnvoller, anzufangen, sonst weißt du selbst nicht, warum du mit dem  Fully so viel schneller unterwegs bist bzw. kannst nach dem  Hardtail-Training mit dem Fully noch schneller/smoother fahren als  einer, der nix anderes kennt.


Klingt gut, ist aber irrelevant für mich. "Schnell" ist nicht mehr das erste Kriterium sondern "überhaupt". Das Fully habe ich mir zugelegt, um mein Kreuz zu schonen, nachdem die Federgabel die Schulter so schön entlastet hatte.

Im übrigen vielen Dank für die Fahrtechnik-Tipps. Manchmal sind eine andere Formulierung, ein anderer Blickwinkel sehr hilfreich.

Paul


----------



## cycophilipp (3. März 2012)

Paul, Du bist nicht mehr der jüngste? Gut *GG* ich bin auch schon fast 32.

Ist ja nicht verpflichtend, z.B. wurde in dem Thread "der runde Tritt" auch mal erwähnt, wie man gefühlvoll über Wurzeln/Steine (hinauf)fahren kann. Das geht natürlich mit einem Fully auch besser, aber wenn man mit es Gewalt versucht, kickt dich am Schluss der Rebound von der Federung auch wieder zurück. 

Für meine Feierabend-Trails brauch ich kein Fully, es sind aber oft Wurzeln drin/Querwellen und das in kurzen Abständen, so dass es dich mit dem HT doch sehr abbremst. Als ich vor n paar Jahren das zum ersten mal mit nem Fully gefahren bin - mit nem Kollegen mit HT hinterher, mein Fully damals noch über 17kg schwer, war das wie ne andere Dimension. Einfach draufhalten und dabei noch treten, da hatte der andere Her trotz 6kg weniger Fahrradgewicht keine Chance und das im Flachland. Das mein ich, hier ist das gefederte Hinterrad ein großer Mehrwert, der dich aber genau nicht dazu zwingt, aus dem Sattel zu gehen und aktiv zu fahren.


----------



## Oldie-Paul (3. März 2012)

cycophilipp schrieb:


> Paul, Du bist nicht mehr der jüngste? Gut *GG* ich bin auch schon fast 32.


Du Glücklicher, dass es in diesem deinem sehr fortgeschrittenen Alter schon MTBs gibt. 



> Einfach draufhalten und dabei noch treten, ... Das mein ich, hier ist das gefederte Hinterrad ein großer Mehrwert, der dich aber genau nicht dazu zwingt, aus dem Sattel zu gehen und aktiv zu fahren.


Er zwingt nicht, aber er bringt erst einmal Spaß und damit die Motivation mehr zu können. Und dann begreift man auch, dass aktives Fahren einfach mehr bringt. Das kann ich dann auch auf einem Fully lernen, auch wenn es vielleicht etwas mehr Disziplin beim Fahren erfordert. Für mich war das Mehr an Sicherheit, das ein Fully bietet, ganz wichtig. Dann kann ich die Stellen üben, die mich wirklich reizen.

Paul


----------



## sebamedd (4. März 2012)

> Der Technikanteil am Bike ist ja für die Fahrtechnik nicht unwesentlich
> 
> Es geht doch hier nicht etwa um den Fahrer, oder ...



http://www.pinkbike.com/video/242018/


----------



## Mr_Ned_Lebowski (4. März 2012)

Ich finde, dass das in den Pedalen verkeilen auch sehr wichtig ist! Das merke ich daran, dass ich es nicht kann. Bin vorhin ein paar mal über eine kleinere selbst gebaute Schanze gefahren und wurde jedes mal fast aus den Pedalen geworfen, obwohl ich versucht habe mich zwischen dem Lenker und dem hinteren, angewinkelten Pedal zu verkeilen. Es könnte auch an dem Aufbau der Schanze liegen, bin mir aber nicht sicher...
LG Ned


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Roxy_Rafa (4. März 2012)

Auf jeden Fall, das Verkeilen finde ich auch wichtig. Aber da macht das richtige Schuhwerk auch sehr viel aus! Warum sonst fahren wohl so viele Pros Five Ten?


----------



## Mr_Ned_Lebowski (4. März 2012)

Könnte jemand das richtige Verkeilen nochmal erklären, bitte?!


----------



## Roxy_Rafa (4. März 2012)

Du hältst die Pedalspannung, dh du übst mit dem Fuß Druck auf das Pedal aus, indem du den Wadenmuskel nutzt. 
Die Bewegung ist die gleiche, als ob du vom Boden abspringen und wieder landen würdest - du würdest ja auch das Bein und die Fußspitzen strecken und dann zur Landung wieder erst vorne, dann mit der Mitte und dann mit dem ganzen Fuß aufkommen, oder? 
Um Pedalspannung zu halten: "drückst" du mit dem Fuß aktiv gegen dein Pedal, wenn du über ein Hindernis fährst.

Um die Spannung zu erhöhen, "verkeilst" du dich zw. Lenker und Pedal (mit der Hand gegen Lenker und mit dem Fuß gegen Pedal drücken) (eher bei Hinterrad anheben also im 2. Teil des Bunnyhops der Fall, als bei normalen Sprüngen), um die Spannung zu erhöhen. 
Dies ist jedoch bei (normalen), also Schanzen-Sprüngen nicht ideal, weil du ja sonst am Lenker ziehst und ihn verreissen könntest. Deswegen bei Sprüngen nur mit der Pedalspannung aus dem Wadenmuskel heraus arbeiten... Und mit der Kraft aus den Beinen, nicht daraus, am Lenker zu ziehen! Nur, wenn bei Absprung die Arme gestreckt sind, hast du bei der Landung die Möglichkeit, den Sprung abzufedern...


----------



## Mr_Ned_Lebowski (5. März 2012)

Und wieso habe ich dann immer das Gefühl von den Pedalen geworfen zu werden wenn ich über die schanze fahre? Kann das mit  zu hohem Rebound zusammen hängen?
Danke schon mal für die Anleitung LG Ned


----------



## Marc B (5. März 2012)

Hm, vielleicht zu wenig Körperspannung?


----------



## nahetalmoves (5. März 2012)

hast Du mit Automatik fahren gelernt? 

 Nee hab ich nicht, kanns aber trotzdem fahren...


----------



## Mr_Ned_Lebowski (5. März 2012)

Ich glaube nicht, dass es bei mir an der Körperspannung liegt, die sieht eig. ganz gut aus. Mittlerweile denke ich eher, dass die Rampe der Übeltäter ist. Die war etwas kurz geraten...


----------

